# I'm crap with money.



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright folks. Posting this from my phone so apologies for the lack of spacing. Basically I've worked I have JUST (and I mean down to pennies) enough to pay my insurance on the 28th. And that doesn't take into account petrol, dinner at college, and sodding xmas presents. There are NO part time jobs before anyone pipes up, believe me I've tried. I would go job hunting right now but I don't even think I've enough petrol to go home. Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it annual premium car insurance Alan?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I pay monthly if that's what you mean?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Where in moray do you live mate? Do you have a job at the moment? Was the part time job you looked for just a top up?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

can you sell anything? - (dont rule out a visit to the docks to sell your ****)

Does the problem stem from you not having enough money in the first place (i.e. low earnings), or have you just spunked it all on drugs and alcohol over the last 11 months?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Try putting your CV in to ALL the shops in Aberdeen, Union Square etc they will be after Xmas staff just now,


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in Cullen but will travel for a job. I don't have a job currently I just attend moray college 4 days a week. The problem stems purely from not having enough money to start with hence being desperate for a part time job. And I don't drink at all or take drugs.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Claireeyy said:


> Try putting your CV in to ALL the shops in Aberdeen, Union Square etc they will be after Xmas staff just now,


Yep , plenty stores lookin for temp staff to cover xmas rush


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> or have you just spunked it all on drugs and alcohol over the last 11 months?


:lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

plenty of local pubs looking for part time staff too


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I live 60 miles from aberdeen so that's a no, and I'm only 17 so I don't think I can work in a pub.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Paid online market researcher, M&S in Forres are looking for people.

Google is your friend :thumb:

Edit: Get your local paper too might find something there? Are you claiming Job seekers allowance?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> And I don't drink at all or take drugs.


a little tongue in cheek, no offense meant, I'm sure you don't drink or do drugs.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I live in Cullen but will travel for a job. I don't have a job currently I just attend moray college 4 days a week. The problem stems purely from not having enough money to start with hence being desperate for a part time job. And I don't drink at all or take drugs.


Moray college, I feel your pain! Hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel mate! Best thing I did was ditched that place a joined the army, got a good trade and never returned to that area. Lovely area, crap employment!

A side line you could try mate is buying stuff like phone covers etc from Chinese drop shippers. They sell some decent stuff for peanuts if you buy in bulk and flog it on eBay. Obviously you need to work out overheads. But it will work,as folk are always buying junk for there phones. Just choose wisely and you always end up in the black! Obviously you need some cash to start with(One night the docks should get you enough!).

Terry


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not on job seekers, as I'm a full time student. I know m&s (more specifically vertex) are looking for folk sadly its still miles away. All I can find are full tion jobs.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Since this is a detailing forum I thought someone would've suggested the obvious.

And no I'm not talking £100 winter protections here. I'm talking a mini valet and polish using some stuff out the cupboard... Go round your neighbours for a start. £10 a shot or something. Bet you'll manage £100 over the weekend, that's your insurance and a bottle of parfum for the GF!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll give it a shot but none of my neighbours are interested, I'll get my name out tonight. If I get home that is ha.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how much a sales sub is on here? I would check but my phone internet is slow as.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Can anyone tell me how much a sales sub is on here? I would check but my phone internet is slow as.


£5 per month or £15 per year mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Might buy a month's and have a sale.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

what about tuition or something like that? pet sitting also an option - i get royally fleeced for some woman to come and feed the cats.

back to basics - draw up a must have list for spending and try and cut back from there (if you haven't already). one of the most effective ways i manage to save is by going to the cash point once a week rather than lots of 20 quid visits......that saves a bit.

also whn you're out on the lash, take a set amount and no cards. its amazing how you can have the same night out on 50 quid or 100 quid and still come back with nothing.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't go out


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought that you must be loaded, running a car at 17 and being a student.
It must cost you a fortune in insurance alone?

Do you need a car? That would free some cash up until you got a bit more money


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not loaded at ALL, I just scrape by. I'm not gonna tell you how much my insurance is but it is a lot. The money I get paid from college (combination of "maintenance" ie breathing money and travel allowance) is just enough. And that is all I get, leaving me with around £0 spare.

Sarah, all I ever wanted was a car. It's one thing I'm not giving up on. It's taken me long enough to get one, and it's 15 years old, faded and rusty.

I'm sure everyone can understand xmas is a particularly costly time.

I'll open a sale thread tonight.

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I wasn't being horrible Alan. I know what it's like being young and the price of insurance :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumb:

I dunno whether to sell the majority of my detailing gear (which isn't much really), by the time people have haggled/I pay postage it's not really worth it.

I'll take a trip to the jobcentre tomorrow.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Know the feeling Al!

Is there absolutly nothing? You can work in a pub pre 18, just not on the bar, pot wash/waiting etc?

Not even anything like a paper round, would be a bit of petrol money atleast! :thumb:

Get CV's out to EVERYWHERE! :thumb:

Took me 5 months to find a job!  And that took 5 phone calls after handing my CV in, which never even got to the manager!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

as far as I'm aware you can work in a pub under but obviously not drink (you are Scotland) you could try glass collecting door security theres always agency work for shelf staking


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

I would have thought cleaning local cars for a £5 or £10 would be a nice little earner? even try if you have one nearby the local business centres / offices. Do some flyers and post them / put them on the windows.

Is there nothing at McDonalds or similar? extra staff for Christmas?

What out goings do you have can you draw up a list and ring round see if you can cut back on things? phone? could you get a cheaper sim deal? car / petrol can you walk to places? lunch can you make your own rather than buy them?

Then look round your room (guess you live at home?) what can you sell? 

Presents... could you offer a clean your car card (more of a proper detail) will not really cost you other than time.

Try the local papers / go to supermarkets and local shops and ask.

There has too be something somewhere if your willing.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

I live in gamrie, always someone wanting there car cleaned, thats just by word of mouth, knowing im a clean freak. If i was to loose my job id say id be ok with cars to do for a few weeks lol. And before you start, no its not all rich folk!


So deffo get your name out there there in the local shop windows etc, or post wee tickets through peoples doors, thats what id do. Have confidence in yourself.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Doug - I was in Gamrie the other day meeting with a fellow DW member. Mad place.

I've applied for a Hallkeeper job a few miles away - spent a good 30 mins doing an application. I'll try and ask around if anyone wants their car washed - I'm sure I'll find someone. I used to do it regularly but it sort of died off. It's got to be easier now I have a car.

A210 AMG - there isn't a 'business park' or McDonalds for over 20 miles so it wouldn't really be worth travelling.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you thought about doing webcam shows on adultwork dot com?

You just sit infront of your PC and do rude things for sick pervs and can earn £2 per minute. Easy money if you ask me, and the best thing about it is, if you start now, you will have money in your bank by tomorrow morning. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a list of my basic outgoings - I've managed to convince my parents to let me not pay digs (usually £30pm) for a couple months.

Insurance
Petrol
Dinner money
Phone (£15 a month)

Not much really.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Were yi? 
Who were you down seeing? 
Ive an x5 to do when i get a chance in the next few weeks. Got my new motor to do first thi!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan your not the only one mate, i'm struggling as well, lets hope 2012 is better year for us both :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was seeing amiller at his holiday home. Down in seatown. Had to drive along the pier!
Any business you can't be bothered with (which I'm sure there isn't much of) definetly swing it my way.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Dinner money could be a lot? relatively, £5 a day? £25 a week?

you could save their by making your own?

Phone is cheap at £15 but could you get the same for £10?

If your keeping the car then little you can do other than use it less (walk) drive more carfully or ring around for better quotes?


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Best advise I would say is explain to you Family that you don't have any money spare for Xmas presents this year and you don't want anything from them either 

That way you dont need to stress about affording Xmas presents! And I'm sure your family would understand.

As for money Could you not get a delivery job? Dominos or anywhere like that?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't eat much at college - drink juice mainly, I buy a multipack and take juice with me. Say £3 a day, 4 days a week.

I do drive economically all the time. I only use the car some days a week as I have to share it with my mum. I don't always drive to college (44 mile round trip) I often get a lift.

I could get my phone for £10 - infact I have the sim card sat here, but I just paid this month the other day so I'll wait until it's due again then I'll change over.

Dominos - there isn't one for 60+ miles, there's nothing like that round here I'm afraid.

Oh and I spent 6 months ringing around for insurance


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah right. What motors he got?

Gotta laugh, we both live in small villages on the north-east coast, not much job opps/night work for us. 

Nothin in buckie?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is his profile - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=19514

And no, I've had a scout about. I don't wanna get a job more than a few miles away either because my mum has to use the same car for her work (she is a home carer).


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan, i assume its snowing down your end...


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan, what are you studying at college?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It has been snowing rather heavily Trip, it's all melting now.

I'm studying Highers this year at college so I can further into higher Engineering qualifications than I already have. Because I'm studying Highers and not a "set" course I'm allowed to work as many hours as I like unlike a normal student.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan, there must be a scheme in the UK, for studying plus food allowance, have you found out from your college.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Be careful on the roads Alan, if its melting it will turn into ice buddie, just want to keep you safe :thumb: always have got my best intentions for you.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers for the thought Trip. Fortunately I won't be going anywhere as I've no petrol (or money for petrol!)

I claim all I can from college under my dad's wage band (which is Travel Allowance and EMA).


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can always borrow £50 from a mate if your struggling mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what's that wink all about Craig?  don't want to get into borrowing money, although you can help give me some tips for drumming up valeting business. being a detailer and all


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Talk to a temp agency. 
There's bound to be one that serves your area and a lot if them actually cover your transport depending on the role (a lot of catering agencies will run their staff round in a minibus).



should_do_more said:


> also whn you're out on the lash, take a set amount and no cards. its amazing how you can have the same night out on 50 quid or 100 quid and still come back with nothing.


A night out on £100? I like to go out and I enjoy a social drink but I'm not sure I've ever poured £100 worth of lager down my neck in one night.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers johnny. there's a temp agency in Elgin (where I go to college) so I'll visit there when I'm finished. I'm gonna go to the jobcentre tomorrow.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

jonny, firstly temp agency, good call.. secondly I have blown £100 on a night out in the past lol.. £150 on some of them... 

al, print some flyers up on your home computer, 1/4 or 1/2 page types, cut to size, post them through letter boxes, put on cars ect.. just get it out there.
need something vibrant, modern, and professional looking.
mention winter protection, might make a few people realise they need to protect the car for winter.

and if none of that works.. sell yourself down the docks seems to be the recurring one in here lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan what about Tesco Elgin & Buckie Christmas staff also aldi, lidl, and if you are any good with a paint brush and would certainly give you a shout when better weather comes in as i have to paint the house and my log cabin , as i used to get my nephew to help out and paid him he now is serving his time so not intrested, but that won't help just know.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have had my name in Tesco Buckie & Elgin since the Buckie one opened over a year ago, never ever heard a peep from them. I'll definetly take you up on the log cabin/hoose though - I painted my shed a rather minging shade of 70's blue just a few weeks ago and was quite happy with how it turned out


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally feel Alan knows alot of knowledge in the field of detailing, surely theres a company on here up north who may need a helper for detailing, Alan knows his stuff... this can be easily sorted by offering Alan a job.... thats what we are here for, to help each other and go through patchy times, someone sort Alan a job out


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You would think Trip, eh


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> You would think Trip, eh


Lets put it this way, i do go out of way to help people, comeon guys, offer Alan a job, try him and test him, see how good he is, i;m sure he's level of performance on detailing is well above the bar, this guys very eager for a job and has lots of skills behind him, so someone just help him out please


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I have had my name in Tesco Buckie & Elgin since the Buckie one opened over a year ago, never ever heard a peep from them. I'll definetly take you up on the log cabin/hoose though - I painted my shed a rather minging shade of 70's blue just a few weeks ago and was quite happy with how it turned out


Alan a tip with the like of Tesco is even though you have left your name people jump the list i would go and mention it ever time your are near and also tell them what you can do for them communication is key and you have that skill sorted, and as i said when the better weather comes i will give you the chance at helping me out


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan, don't worry about it, I'm s***t with money too... more to life than pound notes....

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

just trying to get by cueball.. you know how it is :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> just trying to get by cueball.. you know how it is :thumb:


everyone is the same mate... keep your chin up...

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Heh, decided f**k it tonight and bought a few scratchcards with my last couple of pound. Got back sod all. Can't believe it. I am also owed £120 in two payments from college - they need to revise the EMA system, because I was ill meant I didn't have 100% attendance which means I wasn't paid.

Good times


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> It has been snowing rather heavily Trip, it's all melting now.


If it snows again (which it probably will), why don't you offer to clear driveways for a bit of cash???


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I will do that - the people that live at the top of Cullen are all snooty and have massive drives. Great idea actually :thumb:

Just counted out my copper jar, £12 in it. Not bad!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

£15 in change to be taken to the bank tomorrow - win


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Go in to Aberdeen and ask if you can help pick all the spanking new christmas lights up off Union Street :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol: think there's half of the tree left working in Buckie


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> Talk to a temp agency.
> There's bound to be one that serves your area and a lot if them actually cover your transport depending on the role (a lot of catering agencies will run their staff round in a minibus).
> 
> A night out on £100? I like to go out and I enjoy a social drink but I'm not sure I've ever poured £100 worth of lager down my neck in one night.


That will probably include getting rounds in, a meal, taxi home etc though. I personally couldn't do that sort of money every weekend, probably a couple of times a year. I'd personally would like something to show for that money rather than being sick & a hangover, but i guess for others it's about having a good time!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sales thread now open folks


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally got nice and stable, got enough for my insurance payment etc and tonight my backbox fell off. That'll be a nice repair bill.

:wall: :wall:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

well it will have a lovely rip now :lol:

just the other day you were saying about it blowing as well, bad luck mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It sounded awesome before... eh andrew 

ah well it could be a lot worse I guess.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> It sounded awesome before... eh andrew
> 
> ah well it could be a lot worse I guess.


your right mate, have you checked out the middle box/downpipe to make sure they are still ok? shouldnt be _too_ dear to replace.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan get into college and get the car repair part to do demo on your motor how to repair tail pipe or just get a straight pipe from the manifold that will brighten up Cullen give it a rasp up the big hill


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Doug_M said:


> Were yi?
> Who were you down seeing?
> Ive an x5 to do when i get a chance in the next few weeks. Got my new motor to do first thi!


Give us a shout when you are doing the new motor, will bring some new products!  House is the second furtherest along the front. 



Doug_M said:


> Ah right. What motors he got?


Up there with a few cars but mainly a 61 plate Skoda Superb, a BMW 1 Series, a Mini CooperD and my R32. All with winter steel wheels and tyres! :argie:



alan_mcc said:


> It sounded awesome before... eh andrew
> 
> ah well it could be a lot worse I guess.


Like a Ferrari F40... :tumbleweed:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

I'm surprised the Skoda would fit along that 'road' tbh


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm surprised the Skoda would fit along that 'road' tbh


At least all its rear lights work. :doublesho :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine do aswell! I've checked them twice now!! You're just going crazy.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mick said:


> your right mate, have you checked out the middle box/downpipe to make sure they are still ok? shouldnt be _too_ dear to replace.


the midpipe is fine there is actually still part of the backbox clamped on from what I can see. so hopefully purely the backbox will be replaced.



Derekh929 said:


> Alan get into college and get the car repair part to do demo on your motor how to repair tail pipe or just get a straight pipe from the manifold that will brighten up Cullen give it a rasp up the big hill


there's a 'waiting list' for that and you need to supply parts - unfortunately I car-share with my mum so urgently need it replaced 

and I'm surprised it makes it up the hill :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

My Mini sounded awsome when the exhaust fell off the manifold! :doublesho

Can't you go halves with your mom then?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got plenty stuff to be using - the last thing I need is more detailing gear! Just a simple layer of Z2 for protection. I have a garage to detail in now too


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your very lucky there Alan, a garage, best thing for having in the winter, its far to cold to wash the cars outside and protect them...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds good mate, hope you get some work out of it...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

and he got the z2 for nothing :lol: 

keep me posted on how its going wee alan


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

will do Craig  will text you tomorrow and let you know how I'm getting on.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Just a wee update
> 
> Been doing a slight bit of advertising for valets/details and already I've had 4 people 'booked', got one tomorrow, 2 in the next 3 weeks and one in February. They're all part of the modifying 'cult' so to speak so hopefully my name will get passed about. If tomorrow goes well I can see myself having a heap of regulars.


Welldone on that Alan, congratulations buddie, and i hope it takes off for you, keep us informed, your luck is changing for good :thumb:

Goodwork


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> will do Craig  will text you tomorrow and let you know how I'm getting on.


nice one.. im not working tomorrow anyway so txt away lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> nice one.. im not working tomorrow anyway so txt away lol


ooooh, I'll text you too

:argie::argie::argie:

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sure can cuey.... aslong as its *Sexting 
*:lol::lol: 
:argie::argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> sure can cuey.... aslong as its *Sexting
> *:lol::lol:
> :argie::argie:


I'll think about it.........


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol sounds like its going well al:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it is Craig.. you better watch out  PS check the showroom


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RS4 now your talking great car moving up Alan , that motor will easy get up the hill


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't do 'work' outside my house Derek.. I live in an ASBO street and get hassle from my neighbours. It's easier for me to go to other peoples houses (especially today when they had a lovely big drive and nice garage!)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes Alan we take it for granted when always had a space to fettle with motors, im sure after your college is finished you will be on you way to have a good space for your detailing i remember you mention Apito i think it is offshore training it is very good


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That's the dream Derek.. go through Opito for 3/4 years, go offshore, pick up the keys to my brand new Audi, drop it off at PB and write them a blank cheque :lol:

Would be nice to pay someone else to clean my car!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> That's the dream Derek.. go through Opito for 3/4 years, go offshore, pick up the keys to my brand new Audi, drop it off at PB and write them a blank cheque :lol:
> 
> Would be nice to pay someone else to clean my car!


Alan you was going good till the last bit i think you would enjoy doing it your self rather than open Cheque Book not that PB would not do an amazing job , what Audi would you like?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ideally I'd like a car corrected by someone else then just like to maintain it from there on with washing and applying LSP. 

I really like the new A3.. I think it's an A3, they're 5dr and they're quite long and short at the same time, very good looking cars.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan i have always been a BM man but have to say i really like the A1 and A5, had a drive in an S5 liked the V8, then drove an new M3 and loved it , your time will come , my Nephew is just serving his time as Engineer down at Score Europe very good Apprenticeship IMHO, i think there is a guy from portsoy working with them


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye I know score, that's another place I'll be applying to :thumb:
That and Tullas.

Might aswell apply for my HNC as a 'fail-safe' but I don't want to be a poor student going to elgin and back daily for yet another year..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Aye I know score, that's another place I'll be applying to :thumb:
> That and Tullas.
> 
> Might aswell apply for my HNC as a 'fail-safe' but I don't want to be a poor student going to elgin and back daily for yet another year..


I know a good few guys at Score the money is not good in first 2 years but very good training , i see your other thread in the showroom getting a bit of attention well glad your were very honest always the best approach IMHO


----------

